# Why you should use a scape box - Learn hardscaping faster



## Nigel95 (30 Apr 2018)

A scape box helped me a lot to improve my hardscape skills faster. Full video about why you should use a scape box, how it can look like, some general tips and a few hardscapes of mine.


----------



## Sam_R (30 Apr 2018)

awesome tips Nigel!


----------



## Nigel95 (30 Apr 2018)

Sam_R said:


> awesome tips Nigel!



Glad I could help Sam


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Apr 2018)

Nice one nigel


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Apr 2018)

Never used a scape box, but been meaning to build one for ages. 
Nigel you've incentivised me to pay B & Screw It a visit and get some sheet timber cut to fit


----------



## Nigel95 (1 May 2018)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Nice one nigel



Thank you Ryan 



Tim Harrison said:


> Never used a scape box, but been meaning to build one for ages.
> Nigel you've incentivised me to pay B & Screw It a visit and get some sheet timber cut to fit



You won't regret it Tim! 

Make sure to post a picture when you build it and let me know if you like it


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 May 2018)

Got home from work pulled out some old chip board and (ignore the scape and crude wood work) but built myself a box lol


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 May 2018)




----------



## Nigel95 (1 May 2018)

Jayefc1 said:


> Got home from work pulled out some old chip board and (ignore the scape and crude wood work) but built myself a box lol



Great man, good luck hardscaping


----------



## Jayefc1 (1 May 2018)

Thanks just need hard scape to go in it.really like ur hard scapes Nigel


----------



## Keith GH (2 May 2018)

Nigel

As you know I have been recommending the Mock Tank for many years now.   The Aquascapers who have used them always find them very helpful when planning an Aquascape.

Keith


----------



## Nigel95 (4 May 2018)

Jayefc1 said:


> Thanks just need hard scape to go in it.really like ur hard scapes Nigel



Thanks man


----------



## Jayefc1 (5 May 2018)

Just playin around


----------



## Keith GH (5 May 2018)

Jayefc

Great that is a very sturdy Mock Tank.
Two tips to make it easier for you.
1 Work at table height (no bending down)
2 Add a piece of material you can see through across the front, (about 15cm wide) by doing that you can now add a substrate, sand/garden soils work perfectly.

Now you can start a Topic and get help with your hardscapes.

Keith


----------



## Jayefc1 (5 May 2018)

Im waiting on my Seryia rock to be delivered at mo ( coming from germany good deal on zoo 8kg £20) 
as going to put a peice of wood across the bottom of the box as Tim has in his video so I can add soil and sand and agreed to working at a table thanks Keith


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 May 2018)

So my seria stone has arrived Not sure what um.gunna do with it but I think it was good value for money £20 from zoo


----------



## Nigel95 (9 May 2018)

Hey,

One tip is to visit often LFS with lots of hardscape. Snipe the right pieces and collect over the time.. Good hardscape helps a lot 
I don't really like ordering stones online. I understand it can be a long drive to some "good stores". But worth it in the end.. Sometimes I drive like 2-3 hours to snipe some nice hardscape


----------



## rebel (10 May 2018)

@Nigel95 , hardscape sniping should happen constantly....even just going for a walk in the neighbourhood .


----------



## Hades (10 May 2018)

rebel said:


> even just going for a walk in the neighbourhood .


 
True, but depends strongly on your neighbourhood i might add... 
Otherwise we would see quite some tanks with strange hardscape i guess.


----------



## Jayefc1 (10 May 2018)

Agreed about ordering online but £20 isn't breaking the bank and I actually really like the pieces I got


----------

